
Meta-Dataset: A Dataset of Datasets for Learning to Learn from Few Examples - Anon84
https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.03096
======
eamike261
How successful is meta learning? I haven't spent much time researching it.

~~~
Anon84
I'm no expert, but it has been pretty successful in specific applications
although it doesn't scale particularly well.

